# rabbit advice



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

hello i may be getting a rabbit for christmas and need some help? are they best bonded or on there own? wht do i need to buy? will it be ok outside?what hutches do you reccomend? please help first time bunny owner!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

If you have a look through the "sticky's" in the rabbit section it will tell you everything you need to know.

Please don't get an animal for Christmas tho, if you wait until after Christmas you will be able to have your pick of what bunnies you would like from rescue that have been handed in due to unwanted presents


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

its the season to be jolly TROLLTROLLOOLOLOLLLALLLOOOOLLAL!


----------



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> If you have a look through the "sticky's" in the rabbit section it will tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> Please don't get an animal for Christmas tho, if you wait until after Christmas you will be able to have your pick of what bunnies you would like from rescue that have been handed in due to unwanted presents


ok then thanks what is the best time to get one then, would hate it to be out in the cold, would you reccomend getting the supplies for christmas then finding one? what month would this be?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't personally see a problem with getting a pet for Xmas if you truly really want it tbh. As a whim whilst out xmas shopping no, but if you genuinly want one I can't see any harm. Lots of my pet's have been presents, all most certainly deffinately wanted, I just wanted them as a present instead of whatever else.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hammylover123 said:


> ok then thanks what is the best time to get one then, would hate it to be out in the cold, would you reccomend getting the supplies for christmas then finding one? what month would this be?


my best recommendation is to ask for care books, so you can read up on them and make sure you know everything before you take the plunge and get one.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I don't personally see a problem with getting a pet for Xmas if you truly really want it tbh. As a whim whilst out xmas shopping no, but if you genuinly want one I can't see any harm. Lots of my pet's have been presents, all most certainly deffinately wanted, I just wanted them as a present instead of whatever else.


these times of year are usually very chaotic within a household which isnt the correct environment to bring a animal into, so its best to wait until a time of more relaxation within the household.


----------



## clairebridges (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a pet house rabbit called Elmo. I bought him in September 2011 and he is one of the best pets I could ask for. He is calm and friendly and often jumps onto my lap for a cuddle. I have him living in a regular cage (about 100cm wide) though I'd like to get him a bigger cage.

I find looking after him rather easy. I clean him out properly once a week, and get him out for a run every day. Sometimes he stays out for a few hours, other days just ten minutes. If you handle your rabbit lots, you will get lots of love in return, especially if you buy from a good breeder.

Remember that bunnies can live for a long time, so make sure you can commit!

Enjoy,

x


----------



## Hammylover123 (Oct 2, 2012)

ok, would it be ok to get the things and then et one about late feb early march?


----------

